# the love of my life.



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 5, 2007)

here it is. 






its not much, compared to some, but it's mine.


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 5, 2007)

awesome collection!!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 5, 2007)

love the collection, but especially love the vanity! great mirrors


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## macface (Sep 6, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 6, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## goink (Sep 6, 2007)

it's still bigger than mine!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovely!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice! I like your desk with the big mirror too..I need something like that


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 6, 2007)

I like how you have nice assortment of colors!


----------



## majacat (Sep 6, 2007)

great collection and this is way more than some of my friends own.. so its not small at all


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2007)

Not _really_ small...I think its lovely


----------



## Weasel (Sep 6, 2007)

so colourful and pretty!! i love it!
do another post in 6 months or a year and we can see how it grows!
be proud of your collection lol!!


----------



## AmyMarie (Sep 6, 2007)

<3 your eyeshadows!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

Love it! I especially love the vanity, all those mirrors are wonderful!


----------



## Magic Markers (Sep 6, 2007)

That's stellar


----------



## makeba (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you have done well!!!!  i love the eyeshadow colors you have!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I like how you have nice assortment of colors!_

 
DITTTTTO!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty!!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

It's not small ~!!! are you crazy? LOL .Love it.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great collection!  I love your vibrant colour choices!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Sep 11, 2007)

You have more MAC than me!! Great collection!


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!  very nice!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 16, 2007)

Great stash !!


----------

